# DS #XXXX: Pokémon HeartGold & Pokémon SoulSilver *CR



## Chanser (Apr 13, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6109^^




Download from FileTrip.net


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Apr 13, 2010)

Lol already bought the game... don't regret it... it's so much fun xD


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 13, 2010)

Its been cracked!!! you should get your money back.. why would some one break it, maybe you can fix it with some glue?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought this game was AP Fixed a week or two ago?


----------



## Kinqdra (Apr 13, 2010)

Why is this marked as a game? I mean it is a fix, not a game.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 13, 2010)

Prime_Zero said:
			
		

> Its been cracked!!! you should get your money back.. why would some one break it, maybe you can fix it with some glue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing this is for the cards that didn't get fixes or the M3 which got a partial fix, silly M3 team making me used my Edge and now I'm in love with my Edge and is used more.

I also have the retail SS


----------



## pichon64 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks, *Suxxors*, but a little late for me. Oh, yes, I have an Ak2i. Anyway, I'm happy for those waiting for a fix like this.

You all should read the NFO from this game and then the NFO from the 'Zhu Zhu Pets' dump. Hilarious dialogue between the two dumping teams.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 13, 2010)

been cracked long time ago


----------



## Whizz (Apr 13, 2010)

Does this stop the occasional freezing?


----------



## SinR (Apr 13, 2010)

this is a release of a pre-patched ROM image.  nothing more.

nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2010)

I wonder if the original* can connect to the PokeWalker....


*When I said original I meant I think this was a Pirated version of the game (not a flashcart) that would be a lot cheap than the original.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 13, 2010)

Any groovy craktro? I've got an AceKard but I'll get this version if there's some intro goodness involved.


----------



## vergilite (Apr 13, 2010)

am i still to assume that m3 sakura does not play this without crashs at the moment im using my m3 with touchpod and its ran fine for the 53 odd hours iv played it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but touch pod sucks mayor donkey balls and is there any way to use sakura with heart gold (E) and it not crash :S


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 13, 2010)

dorian7890 said:
			
		

> Why is this marked as a game? I mean it is a fix, not a game.


this..

Now all the noobs can stop whining for a patch.


----------



## jayv1717 (Apr 13, 2010)

is there a no gba fix???


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 13, 2010)

jayv1717 said:
			
		

> is there a no gba fix???


We don't try to fix games for emulators. Only flashcarts. It works on DeSmuME, though.


----------



## Chanser (Apr 13, 2010)

dorian7890 said:
			
		

> Why is this marked as a game? I mean it is a fix, not a game.



Scene release....


----------



## Kinqdra (Apr 13, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> dorian7890 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, just thoght it would confuse less people if it was placed somewhere else


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 13, 2010)

vergilite said:
			
		

> am i still to assume that m3 sakura does not play this without crashs at the moment im using my m3 with touchpod and its ran fine for the 53 odd hours iv played it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've played for fourteen hours on Sakura, and that's using some random rom which had a patch applied already. o:


----------



## qlum (Apr 13, 2010)

skip this


----------



## Retal (Apr 13, 2010)

Why are they releasing this weeks after it has already been cracked by "Rudolf"? It serves no purpose.


----------



## dan80315 (Apr 13, 2010)

Would everybody stop complaining? Jesus Christ. When something bad happens or nothing happens at all, people whine and bitch so much.

What happens when something good happens? People still complain. >_> This release is primarily for the "noobs" or those that couldn't find any other way around the first few fixes or those that are barely starting to play HGSS and don't feel like lurking a lot to find a fix.


----------



## DarkFocus (Apr 13, 2010)

why is this listed as a game release?

edit:never mind posted without reading through the thread


----------



## Sleepy_Sheep (Apr 13, 2010)

For anyone who has a r4isdhc, and who was getting the double black screen freeze after picking name then getting smaller, this patch has just fixed this problem. Firstly you need: Pokemon_HeartGold_USA_NDS-XPA

For anyone who is unsure how to patch this:

Take the xpa-phg.nds and drag it over the 1kb Windows Batch File sxs-pohg, which was extracted from the patch. Then wait till it patches. You will end up with another .nds named sxs-pohg.nds. Just put this new .nds on your card and you are good to go.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 14, 2010)

yup bought it too, didnt have any issues.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Apr 14, 2010)

So this should fix Pokemon Heart Gold and Soul Silver Completly that means no Frezzes whatsoever.Not even Black Screen.


----------



## VLinh (Apr 14, 2010)

Is this patch the same as Rudolph's or is there a major difference?


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 14, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> So this should fix Pokemon Heart Gold and Soul Silver Completly that means no Frezzes whatsoever.Not even Black Screen.
> Hypothetically, yes.
> 
> QUOTE(Twoacross @ Apr 13 2010, 07:42 PM) Is this patch the same as Rudolph's or is there a major difference?


I believe its different as this is Suxxors' patch.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 14, 2010)

i think wood pretty much solved the cart with the major probs hence the nfo fight


----------



## LUGiA (Apr 14, 2010)

is this Patch needed for iEDGE card


----------



## Spikeynator (Apr 14, 2010)

lol ill stick to the japanese translated 1...


----------



## mkoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Retal said:
			
		

> Why are they releasing this weeks after it has already been cracked by "Rudolf"? It serves no purpose.


This one is from the scene.


----------



## taken (Apr 14, 2010)

Coolo said:
			
		

> is this Patch needed for iEDGE card


You don't need a patch for the iEDGE works perfectly on iEDGE os v1.9i.
Unless you bought the fake iedge.


----------



## Trebuchet (Apr 14, 2010)

Works with m3 simply?


----------



## TheLostSabre (Apr 14, 2010)

Doesn't work for me...

Can't apply patch for some reason.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 14, 2010)

Patch works on the game if you dumped the rom yourself. not bad.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 14, 2010)

does the pokewakler work?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 14, 2010)

No flashcart has an IR port.

If you had the retail cart of HG/SS, you would notice that the shell is a transparent black you can see through when you hold it up to the light.  It is the same stuff as the shinny black cover over the IR on a remote control.



Here is what it looks like.  I used a flashlight to get the light to go through the retail cart so I can take a picture:


Spoiler












It is more a smoke brown than black.


----------



## Trebuchet (Apr 15, 2010)

For those that doesn't work, here via cmd :

yourfolder\bspatch.exe "the-name-of-the-unpatched-game" "the-name-you-want.nds" sxs-poss.bdf

without quotes and take the .bdf according to your version. poss = soulsilver


----------



## CamulaHikari (Apr 18, 2010)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> does the pokewakler work?


Pokewalker ONLY works with retail cards. Flash cards can't connect with the pokewalker.


----------



## Vinnymac (Apr 21, 2010)

I applied this patch. And for over a week everything was working perfectly. I would play for hours at a time and I got no freezes. And then tonight I went into the cave where Mewtwo is located and after getting pretty deep my game randomly froze directly after a battle. I don't know if this is conditional. Maybe I will just stay out of the cave and see what happens, whatever the case, has this happened to anyone else?

My Flashcard: M3 DS Real (Latest)
Crack: The Topic
Game: PKM Soul Silver XPA (U)


----------



## Wack0 (Apr 25, 2010)

idc, I have the game, and if you want to see the cracktro it's been converted into Flash.


----------

